# San Diego Squat



## Amber Skye (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know any squats in san diego?


----------



## Shulseee (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate to tell you this, but this thread really won't get you any answers. I'm sure there are some pretty good squats in San Diego. Not that you'll hear it from anyone on a public forum. Seriously, telling you about squats on this forum would be equivalent to snitching them out to the police, or anyone else who cares. They could get shut down if the wrong person read this. You should probably check with some people in real life if you can. If not, try to connect with the right people on here.


----------



## Amber Skye (Sep 29, 2011)

what is the point of this forum then?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 30, 2011)

P to the mothafuckin M's yo!


----------



## Shulseee (Oct 1, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> P to the mothafuckin M's yo!


Word brother. Word.


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Im from sd, all the old squats got shut down long ago, sleep in an alley like everyone else. HOMEBUM DIGGETY!


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah most no one cares when your on the side walk. ill usually just sleep near like 4 or 6 homebums. i dont like the crowds too big.


----------

